# RV 12v power supply



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 12v electrical system on RV's is regulated. A friend of mine has a German Hobby and the whole 12v system on this is completely regulated by a 'black box'.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gewitty, on my Brave when off EHU the 12v side runs directly of the batteries and when on EHU it runs from the battery charger.

Can't see any great advantage in a fully regulated system. I do have a regulated supply for the camera but I fitted that myself. 

Olley


----------

